# When their dog went missing, this family spent 3 weeks in the Manitoba wilderness to find her



## Prairie dog (Jun 1, 2021)

When their dog went missing, this family spent 3 weeks in the Manitoba wilderness to find her​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...rness-to-find-her/ar-AAKBRLk?ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Yayyy that family ^^^^^


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh, that poor dog covered in ticks.  What great luck that person decided to look in the greenhouse.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

That is so heartwarming.
Thank God she survived from the tics.


----------

